# Cops Search My Car for Drugs Last Night



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I was heading out at 8:00pm for my late shift and got an immediate ping when, before I was out of the neighborhood, the flashing red and blue lights appeared behind me. Well, it went from "your license plate light is out" to "why are your eyes watery?" to "what do you keep in that pill box on your key chain?" to "can we search your vehicle?" to "please step out of the car while the canine unit is working." And before I knew it the dog was reacting to the "narcotics" in my vehicle. The next forty-five minutes were spent watching the cops tear through every inch of my car looking for something illegal.

And of course you know what was going through my mind: did that young weird looking dude I gave a ride to this morning drop a joint in the back seat? The possibilities are scary. Fortunately I had just washed the car and vacuumed several hours before so I was pretty sure I would have found something obvious.

Well, they found nothing. And the cop admitted that one of my passengers could have been carrying something in his pocket and the residual odor was enough for the dog to key on.

I turned off my app and headed home. My night was over.

But it's a reminder about one of the real risks we face as drivers.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

They train the dog to pretend they smell something. Once they start the old... Mind if we search BS... they have already decided they are going in. The dog show is just to give legal cover. Plenty of youtubes about this.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Never give permission to search. Ever. 

if a cop asks you what's in that pill bottle....tell him it's vi-Agra.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Remember folks, if you have a passenger in the car that is carrying, the 8 ball of blow he stashes under your passenger seat when the cops pull you over is YOURS. It's YOUR private vehicle, you enjoy none of the protections afforded to Taxis.
That includes open containers of alcoholic beverages. Taxis are not subject to prosecution but WE are. If it is in our vehicle, it's possession. Dealers know this and use Lyft and Uber to make deliveries. We are all potential drug mules. 

Have a nice day!!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Contact a lawyer. This looks like harassment to me.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I was heading out at 8:00pm for my late shift and got an immediate ping when, before I was out of the neighborhood, the flashing red and blue lights appeared behind me. Well, it went from "your license plate light is out" to "why are your eyes watery?" to "what do you keep in that pill box on your key chain?" to "can we search your vehicle?" to "please step out of the car while the canine unit is working." And before I knew it the dog was reacting to the "narcotics" in my vehicle. The next forty-five minutes were spent watching the cops tear through every inch of my car looking for something illegal.
> 
> And of course you know what was going through my mind: did that young weird looking dude I gave a ride to this morning drop a joint in the back seat? The possibilities are scary. Fortunately I had just washed the car and vacuumed several hours before so I was pretty sure I would have found something obvious.
> 
> ...


You are the luckiest SOB on earth today. That's police harassment. Happy Holidays! You just got a tasty payday. Get your attorney on the phone and start the action right away. This will take a few months, but you'll get a decent out-of-court settlement before the end of 2016. I wouldn't start the house remodel just yet, but you do have a payday coming. Well played, sir!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol he didn't have the right to search your car until you let him. He pushed you around and made you waive your rights

When push comes to shove you step out of the car lock the doors and put the keys in your pocket then tell him to get a warrant

Some cops will take the tic tac sized amount of pot from the last guy and pin it on you , probation and possible jail time ,, lose your license and pay fines all because the cop was bored or didn't like the way you looked

Beware, those cops are out to get you


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

make sure you take photos of the scratch marks left by the dog on your car.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

SafeT said:


> They train the dog to pretend they smell something. Once they start the old... Mind if we search BS... they have already decided they are going in. The dog show is just to give legal cover. Plenty of youtubes about this.


dogs are not trained to pretend the smell something. they are given a command to indicate a false hit. the dog doesn't magically think I'm gonna pretend like I found something.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Lol he didn't have the right to search your car until you let him. He pushed you around and made you waive your rights


I told him I didn't consent to a search of the car. That's when they brought the canine in. I don't know how you can decline the canine sniffing. Once the dog alerted, then they had their probable cause for the search.

The whole thing stunk to high heaven. This is a small community and I recognize most of the cops here. And they've always been very polite and even friendly with me. The one who pulled me over is new, I've never seen him. And I could tell from the moment he walked up to the car that he was trouble.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> dogs are not trained to pretend the smell something. they are given a command to indicate a false hit. the dog doesn't magically think I'm gonna pretend like I found something.


Same result, just different semantics. Point is, this was unwarranted and the OP is looking at a tasty payday in 2016.


Coachman said:


> I told him I didn't consent to a search of the car. That's when they brought the canine in. I don't know how you can decline the canine sniffing. Once the dog alerted, then they had their probable cause for the search.
> 
> The whole thing stunk to high heaven. This is a small community and I recognize most of the cops here. And they've always been very polite and even friendly with me. The one who pulled me over is new, I've never seen him. And I could tell from the moment he walked up to the car that he was trouble.


So far from what you've shared here, you have a rock solid case for harassment and illegal search. A windfall payday awaits you. Be sure to contact your attorney today while the events are fresh in your head. Also, write a detailed narrative sometime today. You will be asked to provide such a document at some point, so you may as well get it written today while you still clearly recall the events and the exact words. Also, as another member said, snap pictures of any scratches or marred paint. Also, any dog slobber or snot that got on the interior surfaces needs to be documented. Then go to the PD with the photos and demand immediate payment for interior cleaning. Any damaged paint should be left alone for the time being. This is going to turn out very well for you. And just so you know, legal judgments that you win are not counted as taxable income. 2016 is going to be a good year for you financially. Congratulations, man! I'm a little envious. And good on you for being as clean as a preacher's sheets! Well done.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

illegal search? when a sent dog gets s a hit that gives LE reason to search.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lock doors before dog is brought. Get a god damn warrant .


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You are the luckiest SOB on earth today. That's police harassment. Happy Holidays! You just got a tasty payday. Get your attorney on the phone and start the action right away. This will take a few months, but you'll get a decent out-of-court settlement before the end of 2016. I wouldn't start the house remodel just yet, but you do have a payday coming. Well played, sir!


And exactly how many people do you personally know were able to take this all the way to a settlement?


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Lock doors before dog is brought. Get a god damn warrant .


As usual, impeccably bad advise. Just stand by and watch as they now impound your car. While they were probably going to claim probable cause, they definitely will now. Let the police break the law, don't give them full authority to use it to their advantage. Coachman did the right thing, he denied consent and they searched anyway. Burden of proof is now on them. And while I don't think the payday that Hunt to Eat thinks is there I do think he may now have some legal recourse. No recourse, though, with your advise.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I was heading out at 8:00pm for my late shift and got an immediate ping when, before I was out of the neighborhood, the flashing red and blue lights appeared behind me. Well, it went from "your license plate light is out" to "why are your eyes watery?" to "what do you keep in that pill box on your key chain?" to "can we search your vehicle?" to "please step out of the car while the canine unit is working." And before I knew it the dog was reacting to the "narcotics" in my vehicle. The next forty-five minutes were spent watching the cops tear through every inch of my car looking for something illegal.
> 
> And of course you know what was going through my mind: did that young weird looking dude I gave a ride to this morning drop a joint in the back seat? The possibilities are scary. Fortunately I had just washed the car and vacuumed several hours before so I was pretty sure I would have found something obvious.
> 
> ...


When did Uber start in Shreveport?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> As usual, impeccably bad advise. Just stand by and watch as they now impound your car. While they were probably going to claim probable cause, they definitely will now. Let the police break the law, don't give them full authority to use it to their advantage. Coachman did the right thing, he denied consent and they searched anyway. Burden of proof is now on them. And while I don't think the payday that Hunt to Eat thinks is there I do think he may now have some legal recourse. No recourse, though, with your advise.


You would be wrong, but you're entitled to that here.

BTW - advice, not advise.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> When did Uber start in Shreveport?


Stock photo for effect only. I'm in north Fort Worth.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> And exactly how many people do you personally know were able to take this all the way to a settlement?


I did in 1999. That's how I factory-ordered and paid for my 35th Anniversary Mustang GT convertible. If I did it, so can Coach. My situation wasn't exactly the same, but quite similar. I still drive that car today and I chuckle to myself every time those headers roar to life. I got caught up in an illegal search situation along with a number of other folks. The other folks let it go, but I pressed on and got my payday out of it six months later. After that, of course, the rest of the crowd filed their actions. They had to wait much longer and didn't do as well as I did, but they still came out OK.

Lesson Learned: If you're innocent, NEVER let LE **** with you. If they do, make them pay. I gave warning before they stated their shenanigans with us, but they paid no heed. Eventually, they also paid me in cash.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Stock photo for effect only. I'm in north Fort Worth.


Oh I was about to get excited as I go there to gamble and would love it if Uber was there


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

By the way, the cop told me it was illegal to carry a prescription medicine without either the bottle or prescription on your person. So he was doing me a favor with a warning about that.

This is what he started questioning me about... the little pill box I keep my antihistamines in.










Looking back, the moment he starting asking me about it I just should have shut up. I don't believe I was under any obligation to tell him what was in it.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> As usual, impeccably bad advise. Just stand by and watch as they now impound your car. While they were probably going to claim probable cause, they definitely will now. Let the police break the law, don't give them full authority to use it to their advantage. Coachman did the right thing, he denied consent and they searched anyway. Burden of proof is now on them. And while I don't think the payday that Hunt to Eat thinks is there I do think he may now have some legal recourse. No recourse, though, with your advise.


Bad advice? Please

I was in this very same situation 3 years ago. Locked doors, stood outside my car, told them.to get a god damn warrant.

Ran my license. Told me to drive safe and have a good night.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> illegal search? when a sent dog gets s a hit that gives LE reason to search.


That's not holding up in court like it used to. Judges and juries are now aware that dogs are trained to respond to false commands so that the cops can say, "Hey, Fido smelled something so we went in." That line is just not holding water any longer. The events that OP shared indicate zero probable cause. He's likely going to do OK for himself when the check comes.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Will you please stop with the "he's getting paid" stuff ! We get it... lol


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Bad advice? Please
> 
> I was in this very same situation 3 years ago. Locked doors, stood outside my car, told them.to get a god damn warrant.
> 
> Ran my license. Told me to drive safe and have a good night.


When you're clean, you're always in charge. Never let LE take that away from you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I assume you videoed this on your cam. Right???


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Will you please stop with the "he's getting paid" stuff ! We get it... lol


What do you care? Are you envious?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Coachman said:


> By the way, the cop told me it was illegal to carry a prescription medicine without either the bottle or prescription on your person. So he was doing me a favor with a warning about that.
> 
> This is what he started questioning me about... the little pill box I keep my antihistamenes in.
> 
> ...


Oh shoot I guess they need to ban those daily pill containers as well


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> By the way, the cop told me it was illegal to carry a prescription medicine without either the bottle or prescription on your person. So he was doing me a favor with a warning about that.
> 
> This is what he started questioning me about...
> 
> ...


Jebuz! People carry nitro glycerin tabs in those things all the time for emergency treatment of angina. I see those things on older people's keychains all the time. My father-in-law, RIP, carried one of those for years, too.
My mother-in-law now carries a vial like that around her neck. Inside are some of his ashes.
What did your lawyer say about all this?


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You would be wrong, but you're entitled to that here.


On the entire post or just the "payday" portion of it ? Lets be specific. I could be wrong which is why I opened with "I don't think" which means of course that it is my opinion. You countered with "you would be wrong" which would insinuate that you are an authority on the issue of probable cause and that you are already aware of the verdict. I'm not so certain, probable cause is a fairly effective defense for law enforcement. But mostly I feel that SECOTIME gives atrocious advice and yours ,at the very least, has some merit. Oh and by the way, thank you for the advice.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

The more difficult thing in many abuse cases is just finding a lawyer who isn't an idiot. Lots of lawyers turn down everything and are not even good at practicing law. They are just looking for quick flip easy cases (tickets, drunk driving, car accident, slip and falls, etc). Also known as ambulance chasers. Finding and experienced lawyer that knows what he is doing can take a lot of time and effort.

Illegal roadside search of Star Trek fan brings $100K settlement
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...earch-of-star-trek-fan-brings-100k-settlement


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> On the entire post or just the "payday" portion of it ? Lets be specific. I could be wrong which is why I opened with "I don't think" which means of course that it is my opinion. You countered with "you would be wrong" which would insinuate that you are an authority on the issue of probable cause and that you are already aware of the verdict. I'm not so certain, probable cause is a fairly effective defense for law enforcement. But mostly I feel that SECOTIME gives atrocious advice and yours ,at the very least, has some merit. Oh and by the way, thank you for the advice.


I'm guessing you're not a lawyer, and neither am I. We should probably leave advice to Coach's lawyer. I feel strongly about Coach's story because I was in a very similar situation back on New Year's Eve (technically New Year's morning) 1999. It was an illegal search of a number of vehicles. My car was one of them. I knew moment by moment that laws were being broken by LE. At one point I respectfully asked an officer if I could retrieve a notebook out of my car. He reluctantly agreed. I used the notebook to take copious notes during the event, collect officer names and badge numbers, and noted the time on all events as they transpired. Those notes became key evidence when the case was filed and none of the officers could refute any of the details I recorded by hand. The PD was quick to offer an out-of-court settlement that my attorney immediately rejected. The actual settlement was a little more than four times what was originally offered. Today, of course, a person would simply turn on the video feature of his smartphone.

Seco's advice of requiring a warrant is not bad advice, IMO. That's simply practicing what the fourth amendment guarantees.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I didn't want to complicate the story too much before but during the search of my tool compartment they found two of these... which I hadn't the faintest idea what they were. The cop cut them open with a pocket knife and tested the powder inside with his mobile drug test laboratory. Turns out they are roach baits.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

More than likely you (age, race) or your car look/type matched the druggie profile they target. Or you drove to or from a known drug target area. All the rest (the dog, etc) was just theater to get in your car.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Turns out they are roach baits.


The bait must have worked then. It caught some cockroaches searching your car. (sorry, couldn't resist, that was just too easy...)


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I was heading out at 8:00pm for my late shift and got an immediate ping when, before I was out of the neighborhood, the flashing red and blue lights appeared behind me. Well, it went from "your license plate light is out" to "why are your eyes watery?" to "what do you keep in that pill box on your key chain?" to "can we search your vehicle?" to "please step out of the car while the canine unit is working." And before I knew it the dog was reacting to the "narcotics" in my vehicle. The next forty-five minutes were spent watching the cops tear through every inch of my car looking for something illegal.
> 
> And of course you know what was going through my mind: did that young weird looking dude I gave a ride to this morning drop a joint in the back seat? The possibilities are scary. Fortunately I had just washed the car and vacuumed several hours before so I was pretty sure I would have found something obvious.
> 
> ...


^^^
They have no right to search the vehicle without a warrant and must provide the issuing judge with "probable cause". 
You can permit the dog to ONLY sniff around the perimiter of the car and hopefully you video the entire process, including any "hints" to the dog from its handler to react to the possible presence of drugs. 
Also, the police love to make such stops while they have a "ride-along", so putting that person on video is also a good idea. 
They can not tell you to turn off your camera.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Seco's advice of requiring a warrant is not bad advice, IMO. That's simply practicing what the fourth amendment guarantees.


Requiring a warrant is not bad advice at all, it's good advice in nearly all situations. In this situation, though, they already had a "positive" hit from the dog. Probable cause ? I don't know. At this point, demanding a search warrant is only going to get your car impounded until they get the warrant.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Coachman said:


> By the way, the cop told me it was illegal to carry a prescription medicine without either the bottle or prescription on your person. So he was doing me a favor with a warning about that.
> 
> This is what he started questioning me about... the little pill box I keep my antihistamines in.
> 
> ...


^^^
Pill box? That's a coke vial.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> On the entire post or just the "payday" portion of it ? Lets be specific. I could be wrong which is why I opened with "I don't think" which means of course that it is my opinion. You countered with "you would be wrong" which would insinuate that you are an authority on the issue of probable cause and that you are already aware of the verdict. I'm not so certain, probable cause is a fairly effective defense for law enforcement. But mostly I feel that SECOTIME gives atrocious advice and yours ,at the very least, has some merit. Oh and by the way, thank you for the advice.


^^^
The fact of the matter is, that a lot of cops think that they are the authority on "probable cause". 
They seem to have forgotten about the Bill Of Rights and Illegal Search And Seizure.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Jebuz! People carry nitro glycerin tabs in those things all the time for emergency treatment of angina. I see those things on older people's keychains all the time. My father-in-law, RIP, carried one of those for years, too.
> My mother-in-law now carries a vial like that around her neck. Inside are some of his ashes.
> What did your lawyer say about all this?


^^^
You also see them in head shops. 
As far as the cops are concerned, they are drug paraphernalia.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, Coachman, if you DO file, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You also see them in head shops.
> As far as the cops are concerned, they are drug paraphernalia.


Yeah, and a baggie can be used to store carrot bites or marijuana...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

They asked me several times if I had an addiction problem. And they explained that people with addiction problems often turn to illicit drugs when they can't get their prescription drug of choice. 

Makes perfect sense, right? Watery eyes => antihistamines in a pill box => addiction problem => narcotics hidden in the car.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Requiring a warrant is not bad advice at all, it's good advice in nearly all situations. In this situation, though, they already had a "positive" hit from the dog. Probable cause ? I don't know. At this point, demanding a search warrant is only going to get your car impounded until they get the warrant.


Dogs are notoriously unreliable and that fact is not lost upon judges, juries, or defense attorneys. The police tried pulling that crap on me in 1999 when I got nailed but was clean. I tried to warn them before the shenanigans started, but they refused to take heed. I think they may have gotten the message when the settlement check was delivered to me. For several years afterward my license plate read THX **. The ** was actually the two-letter state abbreviation for the state I was living in at the time. The cops hated that but they knew there was nothing they could do. Eventually the DMV asked me to change my personalized plate, but I respectfully declined the request. I no longer live in that state, but the plate is displayed prominently in my garage. My kids love the story of the plate.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> They asked me several times if I had an addiction problem. And they explained that people with addiction problems often turn to illicit drugs when they can't get their prescription drug of choice.
> 
> Makes perfect sense, right? Watery eyes => antihistamines in a pill box => addiction problem => narcotics hidden in the car.


I don't consume alcohol and I do not use tobacco. I have pee as clean as a baby's. But I do suffer from seasonal allergies after a wet winter, so I sport watery eyes that could be described as glassy, I suppose. I'd love if a gendarme asked me if I had an addiction. I would politely reply that I can't kick the Moon Pies and iced tea habit. Then I would encourage him to help himself to a hot, steaming cup of STFU.

I can't wait to hear what your attorney does with this.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I got 99 problems and Super is one hit me! lol And you thought a pax eating was a problem.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I was heading out at 8:00pm for my late shift and got an immediate ping when, before I was out of the neighborhood, the flashing red and blue lights appeared behind me. Well, it went from "your license plate light is out" to "why are your eyes watery?" to "what do you keep in that pill box on your key chain?" to "can we search your vehicle?" to "please step out of the car while the canine unit is working." And before I knew it the dog was reacting to the "narcotics" in my vehicle. The next forty-five minutes were spent watching the cops tear through every inch of my car looking for something illegal.
> 
> And of course you know what was going through my mind: did that young weird looking dude I gave a ride to this morning drop a joint in the back seat? The possibilities are scary. Fortunately I had just washed the car and vacuumed several hours before so I was pretty sure I would have found something obvious.
> 
> ...


Damn man sorry to hear you got harassed.

Luckily when driving uber in Newark, NJ the last thing the police are looking for is for a minor traffic offense like why are you tag lights dim/out lmao


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> "why are your eyes watery?"


You should have axed him if he'd ever been in love.


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I was heading out at 8:00pm for my late shift and got an immediate ping when, before I was out of the neighborhood, the flashing red and blue lights appeared behind me. Well, it went from "your license plate light is out" to "why are your eyes watery?" to "what do you keep in that pill box on your key chain?" to "can we search your vehicle?" to "please step out of the car while the canine unit is working." And before I knew it the dog was reacting to the "narcotics" in my vehicle. The next forty-five minutes were spent watching the cops tear through every inch of my car looking for something illegal.
> 
> And of course you know what was going through my mind: did that young weird looking dude I gave a ride to this morning drop a joint in the back seat? The possibilities are scary. Fortunately I had just washed the car and vacuumed several hours before so I was pretty sure I would have found something obvious.
> 
> ...


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

We've been under martial law since 9/11. All the police today are ex-military. and they will do what ever they want to do.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yeah, and a baggie can be used to store carrot bites or marijuana...


^^^
Snarky little retort.
The only problem is is that when certain items become identified with drug culture, law enforcement is bound to take it a certain way. 
Drive into the airport with a glass pipe on your dash and see what happens and then say that it's used to smoke your finest blend. 
Yeah, right.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

In a small town ,I would have answered : yes sir feel free nothing to hide

You will make mistakes , your customers will make mistakes , you'll have incidents , accidents etc ...

You always want to be on the good side of the cops 

Forgot to say I always get respectful treatment & many breaks ( even I look like a gangster ) they "know me "


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Snarky little retort.
> The only problem is is that when certain items become identified with drug culture, law enforcement is bound to take it a certain way.
> Drive into the airport with a glass pipe on your dash and see what happens and then say that it's used to smoke your finest blend.
> Yeah, right.


My comment wasn't snarky so much as it was factual. Sorry for the misinterp. You realize, of course, that geriatricians and other physicians recommend many of their patients use the keychain style pill vials, right?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> In a small town ,I would have answered : yes sir feel free nothing to hide
> 
> You will make mistakes , your customers will make mistakes , you'll have incidents , accidents etc ...
> 
> ...


I've lived in this small town for eleven years and I've always had a cordial relationship with the local police. This incident has given me reason to reevaluate how I handle myself in future stops. From now on I'm going to show them my license and insurance and remain silent. If I hadn't told him what was in my pill box I don't believe he would have had cause to detain me. The only two things you should say to a cop are "I choose to remain silent" and "Am I free to go?" He can't detain you without cause unless you sit and talk to him voluntarily, which I did.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> My comment wasn't snarky so much as it was factual. Sorry for the misinterp. You realize, of course, that geriatricians and other physicians recommend many of their patients use the keychain style pill vials, right?


^^^
A Gertiatric by definition is an old person who needs or is getting some specialized medical care. 
Something tells me that a cop seeing some old guy on a walker with one of those dangling from his neck from his neck would consider the source. 
On a 25 or 30 year old the view is quite different.

Parenthetically.... that's quite different from TSA at the airport where they will practically do a cavity search on a blue haired old lady in a wheel chair with an attached colostomy bag while letting a swarthy 25 year old with a Middle Eastern accent skip right on through with his carry on. LOL.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I've lived in this small town for eleven years and I've always had a cordial relationship with the local police. This incident has given me reason to reevaluate how I handle myself in future stops. From now on I'm going to show them my license and insurance and remain silent. If I hadn't told him what was in my pill box I don't believe he would have had cause to detain me. The only two things you should say to a cop are "I choose to remain silent" and "Am I free to go?" He can't detain you without cause unless you sit and talk to him voluntarily, which I did.


I know my rights , but I give the cops the power trip they need 
It pays off in the end 
No traffic violations in 6 years 400K miles 
You chose your priority


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I know my rights , but I give the cops the power trip they need
> It pays off in the end
> No traffic violations in 6 years 400K miles
> You chose your priority


You kind of rethink priorities when the dog is in your car.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You kind of rethink priorities when the dog is in your car.


So, what has your lawyer told you?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> A Gertiatric by definition is an old person who needs or is getting some specialized medical care.
> Something tells me that a cop seeing some old guy on a walker with one of those dangling from his neck from his neck would consider the source.
> On a 25 or 30 year old the view is quite different.
> ...


Yes, by definition a geriatrician is a medical doctor who is specially trained to meet the unique healthcare needs of older adults. Illnesses, diseases and medications may affect older people differently than younger adults and older patients often have multiple health problems and take multiple medications. Not much gets by you, Doob!


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

lawyer ??? he was pulled over and his vehical search. wtf does he need a lawyer for? Jesus people just go about your day and stop trying to make a quick buck.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> lawyer ??? he was pulled over and his vehical search. wtf does he need a lawyer for? Jesus people just go about your day and stop trying to make a quick buck.


There's a payday here, son. I experienced a very similar situation in 1999. I did very well and drew a tasty out-of-court settlement. My lawyer was very happy with the settlement. He ended up getting me 4X the originally offered settlement. No sense leaving money on the table, we will agree.

See, wazz, the difference between you and me is that I value my fourth amendment rights. And when my fourth amendment rights are grossly violated, LE pays. It's just that simple. I'm not a litigious person but I do take my civil rights pretty damned seriously.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> And just so you know, legal judgments that you win are not counted as taxable income.


Settlements and judgments are taxed based on the origin of your claim. 
These rules are full of exceptions and nuances so be careful. The biggest exception is for personal physical injury recoveries. Damages for personal physical injuries and physical sickness are tax-free. Damages for emotional distress are taxed unless the emotional distress is triggered by the physical injury.
Unfortunately, that's confusing. Plus, exactly what constitutes personal physical injuries or sickness isn't clear. The IRS normally wants to see "observable bodily harm" such as bruises or broken bones. If the case arises out of employment, the IRS knee-jerk reaction is that such recoveries are wage loss or are otherwise taxable. 
https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p4345.pdf


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Settlements and judgments are taxed based on the origin of your claim.
> These rules are full of exceptions and nuances so be careful. The biggest exception is for personal physical injury recoveries. Damages for personal physical injuries and physical sickness are tax-free. Damages for emotional distress are taxed unless the emotional distress is triggered by the physical injury.
> Unfortunately, that's confusing. Plus, exactly what constitutes personal physical injuries or sickness isn't clear. The IRS normally wants to see "observable bodily harm" such as bruises or broken bones. If the case arises out of employment, the IRS knee-jerk reaction is that such recoveries are wage loss or are otherwise taxable.
> https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p4345.pdf


This was trampling of my fourth amendment rights. Ergo, I enjoyed my settlement (and still do!) tax-free. Now, the gains I'm realizing from the invested funds will eventually be taxed, but the principal (initial settlement) carried no income tax implications, and that was 1999. Again, no sense leaving money on the table when LE fails to understand or abide by the law.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Coachman how long after cops pulled you over did the canine arrive? Recent court decisions have shown they can NOT hold you to wait for a dog if its past the normal time it would take for them to write you a ticket or warning for the light out


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> This was trampling of my fourth amendment rights. Ergo, I enjoyed my settlement (and still do!) tax-free. Now, the gains I'm realizing from the invested funds will eventually be taxed, but the principal (initial settlement) carried no income tax implications, and that was 1999. Again, no sense leaving money on the table when LE fails to understand or abide by the law.


Probably a rare win

I see high caliber people busted for DUI
ALL THE TIME 
The best lawyers can't win it so far

Odds of a lawyer taking a Uber driver case 
Low

Odds of driver been solvent enough to pay his way to court Low

Like they say : results not likely ( specially when the word Uber is included)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Coachman how long after cops pulled you over did the canine arrive? Recent court decisions have shown they can NOT hold you to wait for a dog if its past the normal time it would take for them to write you a ticket or warning for the light out


I'm not exactly sure when the canine unit arrived. I think it was pretty fast. It was before he asked me for permission to search. He spent about five minutes in his car checking out my license. Then he came back and asked to see my pills. And he went back to his car with the pills to do his research. And I think that lasted close to ten minutes. And it was sometime during that period that the second car showed up with the dog. So he knew he they were going to search even before he verified my pills.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Probably a rare win
> 
> I see high caliber people busted for DUI
> ALL THE TIME
> ...


Um, this is not a DUI and it's not an Uber case. It's very likely a fourth amendment case. Now you know.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Um, this is not a DUI and it's not an Uber case. It's very likely a fourth amendment case. Now you know.


Refer your lawyer to this Uber guy 
I'll pay 10K on top if you guys win


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Refer your lawyer to this Uber guy
> I'll pay 10K on top if you guys win


You're funny. We appreciate that here.

But seriously, son, just because you're not a fan of the fourth amendment doesn't mean others aren't.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You're funny. We appreciate that here.
> 
> But seriously, son, just because you're not a fan of the fourth amendment doesn't mean others aren't.


It's funny you have won $$
You have already diagnosed this case
Why leave all that free money in the table ???
C'mon don't BS me


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunt to Eat just admit you can't deliver what you promised 
It's "sounds " good 
But it's nothing but a load of make you feel good crap

It's not that easy out there , please be smart

Don't give us that I'll die for my rights line 
If so you have the right to be compensated fairly , start there


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Hunt to Eat just admit you can't deliver what you promised
> It's "sounds " good
> But it's nothing but a load of make you feel good crap
> 
> ...


Oh, no need to explain yourself, 20yearsdriving. Some of us just place a higher value on the Bill of Rights that our founding fathers so artfully crafted. We're called patriots, son. We don't expect everyone to be as gung-ho as we are, but we do understand that when our constitutionally-protected rights and freedoms have been infringed or denied that we are entitled to compensation. And in 1999 that's exactly what happened to me. I gave the gendarmes very clear explanations of what they were doing and what would ultimately result but they took no heed. They proceeded to their own detriment. Ergo, when my fourth amendment rights were trampled I had no choice but to make the situation right. Yes, I am very proud to be an American, which is why I took part of my settlement and paid cash for an American muscle car.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Sue. You are protecting everyone's rights when you win. They pulled bullshit harassment on you and almost certainly coached the dog to act like there was a hit. When you teach them a lesson, you help prevent the abuse of others. Forget the "stop looking for a payday" crap. Politely telling crooked cops they are acting improperly will do NOTHING!.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Sue. You are protecting everyone's rights when you win. They pulled bullshit harassment on you and almost certainly coached the dog to act like there was a hit. When you teach them a lesson, you help prevent the abuse of others. Forget the "stop looking for a payday" crap. Politely telling crooked cops they are acting improperly will do NOTHING!.


Well stated. Sadly, many people like 20yearsdriving don't have the chutzpah to step up and do the right thing. But that's OK. This is America. This country needs followers as well as leaders.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Well stated. Sadly, many people like 20yearsdriving don't have the chutzpah to step up and do the right thing. But that's OK. This is America. This country needs followers as well as leaders.


LoL I'm pure guts
No need to prove it


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> LoL I'm pure guts
> No need to prove it


That's good to hear, of course, but we're curious why you discourage others from standing up for their rights. That's quite timid, we will agree.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Oh, no need to explain yourself, 20yearsdriving. Some of us just place a higher value on the Bill of Rights that our founding fathers so artfully crafted. We're called patriots, son. We don't expect everyone to be as gung-ho as we are, but we do understand that when our constitutionally-protected rights and freedoms have been infringed or denied that we are entitled to compensation. And in 1999 that's exactly what happened to me. I gave the gendarmes very clear explanations of what they were doing and what would ultimately result but they took no heed. They proceeded to their own detriment. Ergo, when my fourth amendment rights were trampled I had no choice but to make the situation right. Yes, I am very proud to be an American, which is why I took part of my settlement and paid cash for an American muscle car.


If you are the reincarnation of the guy that used the same avatar 
You are a mix of forest gump & big fish
I doubt half of your stories
It's just does not add up 
You've been there done that all the time 
You are a funny Uber driver LMAO!!
does not add up


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> If you are the reincarnation of the guy that used the same avatar
> You are a mix of forest gump & big fish
> I doubt half of your stories
> It's just does not add up
> ...


I thank you for the shout out.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That's good to hear, of course, but we're curious why you discourage others from standing up for their rights. That's quite timid, we will agree.


Short version
Cops have a advantage over you 
That can enforce any little screw up Uber or its riders get you in ( specially in small towns )
dont burn your bridges


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Short version
> Cops have a advantage over you
> That can enforce any little screw up Uber or its riders get you in ( specially in small towns )
> dont burn your bridges


Who said anything about burning bridges? We're talking about fourth amendment protections here. That's all. Being free of unreasonable search and seizure has been a part of this country's legal fabric for 226 years.

Remember, LE has an advantage only if and when they operate within the bounds of the law. Once they stray, they have no advantage other than brute force, and that never wins in a court of law.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

In case some one does not know
There is a record of every police interaction
Mine shows something like this

Suspicious occupied vehicle X50
Offender jumped in back seat of my car X20
Suspect jumped in back of my car X20
Known drug dealer's potential accessorie X20
Paraphernalia or small amount of dope found in vehicle X3
Prostitute known driver X 40
Illegal or bandit cab operator X5
Legal operator missing full documentationX3
Commercial insurance issues. x4
And many others
Never been arrested
No citations in last 6 years
Known by most local cops
I'm invisible ( they don't look at me anymore)
I feel discriminated when I drive crazy & don't get pulled over
For me the FREE money you talk about
Would potentially hurt the earnings I will have
In a lifetime of driving


----------



## Wendi (Dec 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I know my rights , but I give the cops the power trip they need
> It pays off in the end
> No traffic violations in 6 years 400K miles
> You chose your priority


You're like a breath if fresh air!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> In case some one does not know
> There is a record of every police interaction
> Mine shows something like this
> 
> ...


Who said anything about FREE money? We're talking about violations of constitutionally protected rights. There's nothing free involved here, son. We're talking about right and wrong. Remember, freedom isn't free.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Wendi said:


> You're like a breath if fresh air!


I agree, Wendi. But he's not particularly big on the US Constitution and I find that a little disconcerting.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I agree, Wendi. But he's not particularly big on the US Constitution and I find that a little disconcerting.


I know my rights well
I'm also a strong guy can handle my self 
But I take the most common sense approach to things

If you ever want to search my car , I will allow you to do so

See why complicate things ? I have more important things to do


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> If you ever want to search my car , I will allow you to do so.


Stop and chat with me? Sure.

Give me a warning or a citation? If you must.

Ask what's in my pill box? Really?

Search my car with a drug dog? What, are you out of your friggin' mind?

What if they ask you to "come down to the station and talk for a little while?" You good with that too?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Stop and chat with me? Sure.
> 
> Ask what's in my pill box? Maybe.
> 
> Search my car with a drug dog? What, are you out of your friggin' mind?


Coyote has a good lawyer for you
Good luck
Update us please


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I know my rights well
> I'm also a strong guy can handle my self
> But I take the most common sense approach to things
> 
> ...


Wow. You'd allow a search without cause? That's a little scary. I guess I'm more of a pragmatist about matters of law. But if giving in easily is your style and it work, then I say more power to ya and Uber on! But what could you possibly be doing that is more important than a few year's salary as a settlement?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Coyote has a good lawyer for you
> Good luck
> Update us please


I'm guessing my attorney isn't licensed to practice law in TX. But there are plenty of fine legal practitioners in the Lone Star State, I'm sure. Again, Coyote thanks you for the shout out.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I never get lost in details
Good luck with your crusade


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I never get lost in details
> Good luck with your crusade


Me neither. As a pragmatist, I remain focused on what is right and proper. But I can see why the cops like you so much. Citizen complacency is LE's best friend.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Me neither. As a pragmatist, I remain focused on what is right and proper. But I can see why the cops like you so much. Citizen complacency is LE's best friend.


I would be the pragmatist right ?
You would be idealist


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I would be the pragmatist right ?
> You would be idealist


I don't know what's "pragmatic" about consenting to a 45 minute search of my vehicle. Help me out here.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I don't know what's "pragmatic" about consenting to a 45 minute search of my vehicle. Help me out here.


The other choice is to enforce your rights
You have my blessing

Officer complaint would be a good start
Or get a lawyer


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> The other choice is to enforce your rights
> You have my blessing
> 
> Officer complaint would be a good start
> Or get a lawyer


I had two choices, consent to the search or don't consent. If I consent, they search. If I don't consent, they search or they let me go.

I suppose there's the third option, in which I consent and the officer then says... "That's okay, I don't really want to search. I was just testing you."

But _pragmatically_, the only way to avoid a search is to not consent.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I don't know what's "pragmatic" about consenting to a 45 minute search of my vehicle. Help me out here.


There is nothing pragmatic about having your car searched illegally. However, now that this injustice has occurred, the pragmatic thing to do is have it rectified by bringing an action against the rogue LE officials. That's what I mean by pragmatic. Judges tend to be quite pragmatic, too, as do civil right attorneys.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I don't know what's "pragmatic" about consenting to a 45 minute search of my vehicle. Help me out here.


All they need is a concerned citizen to call
At the time you drive a small time drug pax

You get pulled over , dog detects small amount of drugs , pax hides under driver seat voilah!!!
You will have a pickle to deal with
Plus remember your compliant ahhhh!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

But don't listen to me
I only know because it's happened many times
Remember you now drive all those shady characters that used taxi for their business
In 20 years you'll say 20yearsdriving was right .


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> There is nothing pragmatic about having your car searched illegally.


I've not made any conclusion about whether this search was illegal. I've only said it was unnecessary. So from that standpoint, I see it more as harassment than a violation of my constitutional rights.

Where I see it getting murky is here... after I showed the cop my prescription medication and he took the pills back to his cruiser to check out, and he discovered that these were indeed what I said they were and furthermore they were a non-controlled substance, at that point it should have stopped. I don't know what possible "cause" he had to bring in the drug dog to pursue it further, other than the fact he was just determined to do a search. From a legal standpoint, he's probably in the clear. But from a community relations standpoint, he screwed up big time.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I've not made any conclusion about whether this search was illegal. I've only said it was unnecessary. So from that standpoint, I see it more as harassment than a violation of my constitutional rights.
> 
> Where I see it getting murky is here... after I showed the cop my prescription medication and he took the pills back to his cruiser to check out, and he discovered that these were indeed what I said they were and furthermore they were a non-controlled substance, at that point it should have stopped. I don't know what possible "cause" he had to bring in the drug dog to pursue it further, other than the fact he was just determined to do a search. From a legal standpoint, he's probably in the clear. But from a community relations standpoint, he screwed up big time.


Probably a snitch wants to hurt you
Clear things up
I would tell cops , if I doubt talk to me I'm an open book


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> All they need is a concerned citizen to call
> At the time you drive a small time drug pax
> 
> You get pulled over , dog detects small amount of drugs , pax hides under driver seat voilah!!!
> ...


Being an Uber driver is all the more reason to avoid a search, if at all possible. As you say, we don't know what is in our cars. I don't know how you think cooperating with the search is going to save you.

Cop: "He voluntarily let us search his car. He's a good guy. Let's not worry about the marijuana we found."

Right.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Being an Uber driver is all the more reason to avoid a search, if at all possible. As you say, we don't know what is in our cars. I don't know how you think cooperating with the search is going to save you.
> 
> Cop: "He voluntarily let us search his car. He's a good guy. Let's not worry about the marijuana we found."
> 
> Right.


Now we're talking
Yes it's happened before
The drugs found under your seat 
Can't proven to be yours or pax's
You won't get in trouble unless the cop wants you in trouble or its a big amount of dope

But remember you are a open book 
If cops know there will be illegal stuff happening in transportation 
They will understand you are not a part of it
( if you communicate with them)


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

your vehicle becomes a public place 
You can not account for everything people leave behind or hide 
You can not search you pax 
You can not ask : are you a criminal 
Nor you can assume


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Late 1990' s tail end of crack epidemic 
We would drive people 30miles to MacArthur park in LA to buy dope ( always tell your pax if I see any thing "funny" I'm ending the ride )

They know what that means 

Cops would once in a while pull us over after purchase arrest customer & here is the speech 

I ran your license you're clean 
I'm going to give this one chance 
If I see you here again I'm taking you in 
For accessorie 

Me: officer thank you very much 
But dispatch takes this orders I just service them , customers never tells me what is going on

Cop : don't play stupid you know what is up

Me : yes I have a pretty good idea BUT 
I'm not allowed to assum 
If you give me your card & the order to never come here , I will forward it to my boss otherwise you'll see me here again

Cop: get out of here ...


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> The drugs found under your seat
> Can't proven to be yours or pax's


Face palm!!!
It's your fukkin car guy


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Idunno said:


> Face palm!!!
> It's your fukkin car guy


Look it up 
A taxi is a public place
You are a taxi


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You kind of rethink priorities when the dog is in your car.


Sorry not service dog, I'm not required to permit non-service dogs in my vehicle.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I drove for the mentioned company
We were all suspect of drug dealing & pimping
Because of a couple of bad drivers
I racked up 9 traffic violation in one year ( selective enforcement)
Yet I won the cops over , using the opened book system
One time I really screwed up , I snitched on one of the drug dealers ( got me of the hook)
You will learn this over time or you can learn from me


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've not made any conclusion about whether this search was illegal. I've only said it was unnecessary. So from that standpoint, I see it more as harassment than a violation of my constitutional rights.
> 
> Where I see it getting murky is here... after I showed the cop my prescription medication and he took the pills back to his cruiser to check out, and he discovered that these were indeed what I said they were and furthermore they were a non-controlled substance, at that point it should have stopped. I don't know what possible "cause" he had to bring in the drug dog to pursue it further, other than the fact he was just determined to do a search. From a legal standpoint, he's probably in the clear. But from a community relations standpoint, he screwed up big time.


I was in a situation so similar it is uncanny from what you describe. Kind of send chills down my spine. The out-of-court settlement was well-invested and will pay for in-state university for both my boys, one of whom will be a senior in high school in one year. (I also got a pretty decent new car out of the deal.) The lesson I learned and the lesson I have taught my kids is never EVER let a poorly trained, over-zealous LE officer to take away your civil rights. If it happens, it is your duty as an American citizen to send a message that such behavior will simply not be tolerated in this family or in this country. And never be afraid to warn LE when they are running afoul of the law. Yes, you may get a billy club in the gut, but you will also get a well-deserved financial settlement. After all, and LE hates this, but the lessons learned hardest are the lessons learned best. Just ask Joe Arpaio. (I've tangled with him, too, but only briefly.)


----------



## OldsmarUber (Nov 6, 2015)

Lots of tall tales of settlements... Not a single shred of proof posted to substantiate some of these asinine statements. Uber on.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I was heading out at 8:00pm for my late shift and got an immediate ping when, before I was out of the neighborhood, the flashing red and blue lights appeared behind me. Well, it went from "your license plate light is out" to "why are your eyes watery?" to "what do you keep in that pill box on your key chain?" to "can we search your vehicle?" to "please step out of the car while the canine unit is working." And before I knew it the dog was reacting to the "narcotics" in my vehicle. The next forty-five minutes were spent watching the cops tear through every inch of my car looking for something illegal.
> 
> And of course you know what was going through my mind: did that young weird looking dude I gave a ride to this morning drop a joint in the back seat? The possibilities are scary. Fortunately I had just washed the car and vacuumed several hours before so I was pretty sure I would have found something obvious.
> 
> ...


Are you discriminating me because of the ways my eyes look? This is how my eyes always look. Are you against people with watery eyes?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You can get a free half hour consultation with a local lawyer.
Call your local Bar Association and ask about the free phone consultation. 
They will give you two names. You can call one or both. 

I have done this many times over the years. 
It lets you know where you stand without spending a lot of money.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Stock photo for effect only. I'm in north Fort Worth.


I was about to ask if your black since that cop was white, then I noticed "Shreveport" and your from "DFW". You had me puzzled.

I hope you took video. Get a Dashcam, this guy will probably be trouble for you.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Some cops just look for excuses.

I am sure if you had illegal drugs, you would not leave it in a pillbox on your keychain.

Its better to be open to a search, unless you have something to hide.

Should a rider stash some stuff under your seat.. Sure you may get arrested (since the cop who pulled you over sounded like a dooche - can't spell the correct version on this site) but a trial by jury will find you not guilty, at which point you can counter sue the police department.

I am pretty sure if Walmart sells them, it is not a bad word: http://bit.ly/1RkwWPX


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

This is why you don't consent to illegal searches:
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...es-16000-train-passenger-because-it-can.shtml


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I drove for the mentioned company
> We were all suspect of drug dealing & pimping
> Because of a couple of bad drivers
> I racked up 9 traffic violation in one year ( selective enforcement)
> ...


I won't question the way you choose to handle your interactions with the police. But I can assure you that no one in my affluent suburban neighborhood is okay with being suspected of "drug dealing and pimping."


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Remember folks, if you have a passenger in the car that is carrying, the 8 ball of blow he stashes under your passenger seat when the cops pull you over is YOURS. It's YOUR private vehicle, you enjoy none of the protections afforded to Taxis.
> That includes open containers of alcoholic beverages. Taxis are not subject to prosecution but WE are. If it is in our vehicle, it's possession. Dealers know this and use Lyft and Uber to make deliveries. We are all potential drug mules.
> 
> Have a nice day!!


In Nevada you are incorrect regarding open containers. I would also question the potential for prosecution on drug charges for a small quantity or paraphernalia found in the passenger area. At least in my state But I am quite glad I don't live in Indiana.


----------



## Pablo750 (Jul 1, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Remember folks, if you have a passenger in the car that is carrying, the 8 ball of blow he stashes under your passenger seat when the cops pull you over is YOURS. It's YOUR private vehicle, you enjoy none of the protections afforded to Taxis.
> That includes open containers of alcoholic beverages. Taxis are not subject to prosecution but WE are. If it is in our vehicle, it's possession. Dealers know this and use Lyft and Uber to make deliveries. We are all potential drug mules.
> 
> Have a nice day!!


I drove a white girl 30 min to a gas station and she ask me to wait for her friend. When her "friend " got there I terminate the trip, she said nicely I forgot to tell you I am going back. She ask me to start a new trip and wait for her, she spend in her friend car about 10 min. It was two black guys one of them got out and he was vigilant while she was dealing with the other one.
Obviously a drug trade was taking in place. 
But i don't have a clue how big because she was carrying a big purse. 
I made 70 bucks in about one hour but I didn't how to react.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I was heading out at 8:00pm for my late shift and got an immediate ping when, before I was out of the neighborhood, the flashing red and blue lights appeared behind me. Well, it went from "your license plate light is out" to "why are your eyes watery?" to "what do you keep in that pill box on your key chain?" to "can we search your vehicle?" to "please step out of the car while the canine unit is working." And before I knew it the dog was reacting to the "narcotics" in my vehicle. The next forty-five minutes were spent watching the cops tear through every inch of my car looking for something illegal.
> 
> And of course you know what was going through my mind: did that young weird looking dude I gave a ride to this morning drop a joint in the back seat? The possibilities are scary. Fortunately I had just washed the car and vacuumed several hours before so I was pretty sure I would have found something obvious.
> 
> ...


That's a eye opener! I think I will be tearing through the back seats of my car before I give anymore rides. Thank you for the post.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

SafeT said:


> They train the dog to pretend they smell something. Once they start the old... Mind if we search BS... they have already decided they are going in. The dog show is just to give legal cover. Plenty of youtubes about this.


That is simply untrue. At least in Chicago. I was a PO for 3 years and my best friend is a K-9 officer.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You are the luckiest SOB on earth today. That's police harassment. Happy Holidays! You just got a tasty payday. Get your attorney on the phone and start the action right away. This will take a few months, but you'll get a decent out-of-court settlement before the end of 2016. I wouldn't start the house remodel just yet, but you do have a payday coming. Well played, sir!


The dog is the probable cause. He had a right to search.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

POMilton said:


> The dog is the probable cause. He had a right to search.


So in other words, as long as doggy gets excited your civil right gets thrown out of the window. Ha. Bullshit.


----------



## Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell (Dec 4, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You are the luckiest SOB on earth today. That's police harassment. Happy Holidays! You just got a tasty payday. Get your attorney on the phone and start the action right away. This will take a few months, but you'll get a decent out-of-court settlement before the end of 2016. I wouldn't start the house remodel just yet, but you do have a payday coming. Well played, sir!


There's no payday here. Unless his civil rights were violated (they weren't according to what was written) no lawyer is going to take this case because other than a few hours missed from Uber what are his damages. He gave consent to search (first mistake) and they found nothing. Every time a search is fruitless does not mean that any law has been violated. This in my opinion does add up to a lawsuit just a tremendous pain in the butt and inconvenience


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

JLA said:


> So in other words, as long as doggy gets excited your civil right gets thrown out of the window. Ha. Bullshit.


No, it's not bullshit. I'm just telling you the truth. I'm not here to decide whether it is bullshit or not.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I won't question the way you choose to handle your interactions with the police. But I can assure you that no one in my affluent suburban neighborhood is okay with being suspected of "drug dealing and pimping."


True 
Most taxi customers became uber Pax
You'll also get the few drivers that will deal
Sooner or later
A few bad drivers & pax will muddy the water 
You already dealt with it and most probably will happen again
Best wishes


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell said:


> There's no payday here. Unless his civil rights were violated (they weren't according to what was written) no lawyer is going to take this case because other than a few hours missed from Uber what are his damages. He gave consent to search (first mistake) and they found nothing. Every time a search is fruitless does not mean that any law has been violated. This in my opinion does add up to a lawsuit just a tremendous pain in the butt and inconvenience


I drew a six-figure out-of-court settlement from a nearly identical situation in 1999. On the other hand, I did give fair warning to the gendarmes what they were doing was illegal and would likely cost them. They failed to heed my good advice and, as it turned out, I was right. C'est la vie!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

POMilton said:


> The dog is the probable cause. He had a right to search.


That is not holding water in most judge's courtrooms any longer. Dogs, as we all know, are notoriously unreliable.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That is not holding water in most judge's courtrooms any longer. Dogs, as we all know, are notoriously unreliable.


Depends on the judge, but you they are not as reliable as many people think. Their "hit" can and will be cited as probably cause. Meaning any idiot PO who is in a bad mood can make your life a living hell if he is having a bad day.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I was heading out at 8:00pm for my late shift and got an immediate ping when, before I was out of the neighborhood, the flashing red and blue lights appeared behind me. Well, it went from "your license plate light is out" to "why are your eyes watery?" to "what do you keep in that pill box on your key chain?" to "can we search your vehicle?" to "please step out of the car while the canine unit is working." And before I knew it the dog was reacting to the "narcotics" in my vehicle. The next forty-five minutes were spent watching the cops tear through every inch of my car looking for something illegal.
> 
> And of course you know what was going through my mind: did that young weird looking dude I gave a ride to this morning drop a joint in the back seat? The possibilities are scary. Fortunately I had just washed the car and vacuumed several hours before so I was pretty sure I would have found something obvious.
> 
> ...


Why in the world would you let the cops search your car?!?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Remember folks, if you have a passenger in the car that is carrying, the 8 ball of blow he stashes under your passenger seat when the cops pull you over is YOURS. It's YOUR private vehicle, you enjoy none of the protections afforded to Taxis.
> That includes open containers of alcoholic beverages. Taxis are not subject to prosecution but WE are. If it is in our vehicle, it's possession. Dealers know this and use Lyft and Uber to make deliveries. We are all potential drug mules.
> 
> Have a nice day!!


Yeah, that's not true. It is POSSIBLE it could be pinned on you if the car is empty, but it's far from automatic, and obviously being an Uber driver could provide a logical defense and reasonable doubt.


----------



## Joujoub (Sep 23, 2015)

This is a damn strong case, from an expert believe me. 2016 is your year


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

POMilton said:


> Depends on the judge, but you they are not as reliable as many people think. Their "hit" can and will be cited as probably cause. Meaning any idiot PO who is in a bad mood can make your life a living hell if he is having a bad day.


That's why judges are throwing out pooch evidence anymore. It's just not reliable.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, that's not true. It is POSSIBLE it could be pinned on you if the car is empty, but it's far from automatic, and obviously being an Uber driver could provide a logical defense and reasonable doubt.


Is this your expert legal opinion? Here's an article you might want to read in case you're not a lawyer.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Is this your expert legal opinion? Here's an article you might want to read in case you're not a lawyer.
> 
> View attachment 20358


Moral of the Story: Never let a shlub borrow your car.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Moral of the Story: Never let a shlub borrow your car.


Never ever let the Shlub borrow your car 
Drive him for 4 bucks ...


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Dogs are notoriously unreliable and that fact is not lost upon judges, juries, or defense attorneys. The police tried pulling that crap on me in 1999 when I got nailed but was clean. I tried to warn them before the shenanigans started, but they refused to take heed. I think they may have gotten the message when the settlement check was delivered to me. For several years afterward my license plate read THX **. The ** was actually the two-letter state abbreviation for the state I was living in at the time. The cops hated that but they knew there was nothing they could do. Eventually the DMV asked me to change my personalized plate, but I respectfully declined the request. I no longer live in that state, but the plate is displayed prominently in my garage. My kids love the story of the plate.


Show us a pic of said plate


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Show us a pic of said plate


That would be a violation of the terms of the settlement. I'm under a gag order not to discuss the terms of the settlement. If I showed you the plate you could easily find my true identity and the archives of the case. I would then be in violation of the gag order and I'd be in deep feces. It looks similar to this...


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That would be a violation of the terms of the settlement. I'm under a gag order not to discuss the terms of the settlement. If I showed you the plate you could easily find my true identity and the archives of the case. I would then be in violation of the gag order and I'd be in deep feces. It looks similar to this...


Not showing your license plate is a term of your gag order. Not hardly. Are you saying then that anytime you drive down the road you run the risk of violating the terms of your settlement ? Your story grows weaker with every letter you type.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Not showing your license plate is a term of your gag order. Not hardly. Are you saying then that anytime you drive down the road you run the risk of violating the terms of your settlement ? Your story grows weaker with every letter you type.


The plate was retired years ago when it became possible for any citizen with a credit card to track down a license plate. Twenty-first century problems, ya know. I am protecting my own identity, too, not just the settled case. You think I want you to know who I am? C'mon, man, wake up! Although, now that you know the plate you could search all fifty states and find me.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Although, now that you know the plate you could search all fifty states and find me.


Better things to do.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Again, you might have a case. You dont have to wait for them to bring a dog, with no probable cause, which they didnt(like they saw no visible drug or smell)

http://thehill.com/regulation/court...rules-cops-cant-hold-suspects-to-wait-for-dog


----------



## Derek404 (Jun 18, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Remember folks, if you have a passenger in the car that is carrying, the 8 ball of blow he stashes under your passenger seat when the cops pull you over is YOURS. It's YOUR private vehicle, you enjoy none of the protections afforded to Taxis.
> That includes open containers of alcoholic beverages. Taxis are not subject to prosecution but WE are. If it is in our vehicle, it's possession. Dealers know this and use Lyft and Uber to make deliveries. We are all potential drug mules.
> 
> Have a nice day!!


Do we have a legal right to sue the dealer for putting the unknowing driver at risk?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You can sue for just about anything. Being successful is entirely different.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Derek404 said:


> Do we have a legal right to sue the dealer for putting the unknowing driver at risk?


For me it depends on if he's a dick or not. I've only had it done twice, the first time he was reluctant to be "friends" while he was carrying, knowing he would be royally screwing me if necessary. After he exchanged the contents of his pockets for cash, he was much more amenable to conversation. For a while I considered just driving him to the police station, but I didn't.

The second time, the guy was great, flashed a twenty into my tip cup as soon as he sat down. We talked about the Colts, family, neighborhoods, the guy was great to have in the car. Called me "sir", asked politely if I wouldn't mind waiting... no problems.

It's not like it's the first time I've had illegal contraband in my car.... just the first time in about 30 years....


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Who said anything about burning bridges? We're talking about fourth amendment protections here. That's all. Being free of unreasonable search and seizure has been a part of this country's legal fabric for 226 years.
> 
> Remember, LE has an advantage only if and when they operate within the bounds of the law. Once they stray, they have no advantage other than brute force, and that never wins in a court of law.


I'll bite on this. Which law did LE break in this case?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Is this your expert legal opinion? Here's an article you might want to read in case you're not a lawyer.
> 
> View attachment 20358


Yes, exactly, that's what I said. It is POSSIBLE, but not certain at all, and even less certain they would or could successfully prosecute you. There are many variables. What state are you in and what is their general attitude about drugs and constructive possession? What is the case load and attitude of the prosecuting attorney? What is the attitude of the local courts?

There is a ton of discretion in the system and it's easy to defend.

You said that if a passenger hides an eightball it will be considered yours and that is not a fact. It will almost surely be considered the passengers in most states and cases especially if he has a history of drug arrests and you don't. There are no laws anywhere that I am aware of that _automatically_ assign possession to the driver of any vehicle and I doubt a law of that type would pass constitutional muster. Even if they are bent on pinning it on you for some unknown reason, they _still_ have to prove it is yours _beyond a reasonable doubt_ and that doubt would be pretty easy to introduce in an Uber with a passenger.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

So you think it is reasonable to pay thousands in court costs and to an attorney to prove your innocence? 

g


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Pablo750 said:


> I drove a white girl 30 min to a gas station and she ask me to wait for her friend. When her "friend " got there I terminate the trip, she said nicely I forgot to tell you I am going back. She ask me to start a new trip and wait for her, she spend in her friend car about 10 min. It was two black guys one of them got out and he was vigilant while she was dealing with the other one.
> Obviously a drug trade was taking in place.
> But i don't have a clue how big because she was carrying a big purse.
> I made 70 bucks in about one hour but I didn't how to react.


If you ever are uncomfortable for ANY REASON you choose, you are always free to end the trip and drive away.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

gaj said:


> So you think it is reasonable to pay thousands in court costs and to an attorney to prove your innocence?
> 
> g


Who? Me? Of course not. Most likely the cops aren't going to arrest you and, if they did, the DA isn't going to take a case they are almost sure to lose. However, if they did arrest and prosecute, they would then have to prove you guilty, not the other way around. Yes, it may cost you money, that's life when you surrender your rights to the government, and no, it's not reasonable.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Joujoub said:


> This is a damn strong case, from an expert believe me. 2016 is your year


Strong case for what?! They had a dog, legal, they asked to search, legal, the dog hit, legal, they had probable cause. There is no case because no laws were broken. There is no case because there are no damages.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That's why judges are throwing out pooch evidence anymore. It's just not reliable.


yup... that makes sense... we have to throw out the 5lbs of drugs found in your car because the dog smelled it. your post are comical.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That is not holding water in most judge's courtrooms any longer. Dogs, as we all know, are notoriously unreliable.


It's never the dogs nose; it's handler cues influencing the dog, poor training and handler error, so don't blame the dog.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Again, you might have a case. You dont have to wait for them to bring a dog, with no probable cause, which they didnt(like they saw no visible drug or smell)
> 
> http://thehill.com/regulation/court...rules-cops-cant-hold-suspects-to-wait-for-dog


He never said he had to wait for them to bring a dog that I've read here.

Besides, wouldn't the cops observations such as "water eyes" and a pill container create reasonable suspicion? (rightly or wrongly, I just mean legally) Also, he allowed the search so I think that's probably where his chance of any case ends. He chose to stay and allow the search, no suspicion required.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> He never said he had to wait for them to bring a dog that I've read here.
> 
> Besides, wouldn't the cops observations such as "water eyes" and a pill container create reasonable suspicion? (rightly or wrongly, I just mean legally) Also, he allowed the search so I think that's probably where his chance of any case ends. He chose to stay and allow the search, no suspicion required.


Seems he was pulled over for a light infraction.

Watery eyes and pill container I'd challenge in court for suspicion of drugs, giving them legal right to hold you until a dog gets there

Also, he said he did NOT give consent,but they searched because the dog gave a "hit". So with that being said, cops should have only held him long enough to write him a ticket or warning. And the dog would have to have arrived by that time.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Is this your expert legal opinion? Here's an article you might want to read in case you're not a lawyer.
> 
> View attachment 20358


Also, just so people aren't confused by your declaration that open containers would also be pinned on you, open containers aren't even illegal in many states. You just happen to live where people choose to surrender their rights and seem to think it's normal and common.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems he was pulled over for a light infraction.
> 
> Watery eyes and pill container I'd challenge in court for suspicion of drugs, giving them legal right to hold you until a dog gets there
> 
> Also, he said he did NOT give consent,but they searched because the dog gave a "hit". So with that being said, cops should have only held him long enough to write him a ticket or warning. And the dog would have to have arrived by that time.


Yeah, I see he didn't consent now. I don't see that they made him wait though. Perhaps they did and that would be illegal unless the courts have decided that the other observations warranted probable cause.

edit: _From DUI rulings, it appears that water eyes and the pill box are indeed probable cause and allow a search._


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, I see he didn't consent now. I don't see that they made him wait though. Perhaps they did and that would be illegal unless the courts have decided that the other observations warranted probable cause_._


No, I didn't consent. I should have asked if I was free to go after he questioned my watery eyes. Instead I made the mistake of showing him the pills in my pill box. It was during the ten minutes that he was gone checking out my antihistamines that the canine unit showed up.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Also, just so people aren't confused by your declaration that open containers would also be pinned on you, open containers aren't even illegal in many states. You just happen to live where people choose to surrender their rights and seem to think it's normal and common.


"Many states" is a bit vague, so I looked it up. 11 states do not comply with TEA-21 rules for Federal DOT Compliance.

So, you can call 20% of the states "Many". I would not.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Choochie said:


> It's never the dogs nose; it's handler cues influencing the dog, poor training and handler error, so don't blame the dog.


I'm not blaming anyone. I'm just stating the fact that judges and juries aren't swayed any longer by, "But the dog indicated a find."


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> yup... that makes sense... we have to throw out the 5lbs of drugs found in your car because the dog smelled it. your post are comical.


It wasn't comical. However, it is true. Now you know.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Demon said:


> I'll bite on this. Which law did LE break in this case?


I'll leave that to a lawyer. However, when I won my case it was a clear violation of fourth amendment protection. And as the events were playing out that night, I implored LE to go lightly with us. They ignored my admonitions...and it cost them. Like the old saying says, you can't force people to take good advice.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Better things to do.


Yeah, no kidding. But a deep web fifty-state MVD search (including archives) would turn this up. I gave you the search parms, so you'd definitely find me.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> Oh I was about to get excited as I go there to gamble and would love it if Uber was there


POST # 20/nighthawk398: They've been
there for a
Couple of Months, now. Use the UPNF
Search Function! Uberdawg ?

Bison: Relies on "Well-Knowns".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SafeT said:


> The more difficult thing in many abuse cases is just finding a lawyer who isn't an idiot. Lots of lawyers turn down everything and are not even good at practicing law. They are just looking for quick flip easy cases (tickets, drunk driving, car accident, slip and falls, etc). Also known as ambulance chasers. Finding and experienced lawyer that knows what he is doing can take a lot of time and effort.
> 
> Illegal roadside search of Star Trek fan brings $100K settlement
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...earch-of-star-trek-fan-brings-100k-settlement


POST # 31/@Safe-T: KILLER RE$ULT$ !
Thanks for the
Hyperlink to the Washington Post
Story. Looks like the Author has "An
Axe to Grind" ...righteously so...about
Police who Abuse their Power.

Made a note to check the Amazon
Reviews of his Book.

Bison:"Bad Cop"......JEEEPERS!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I'll leave that to a lawyer. However, when I won my case it was a clear violation of fourth amendment protection. And as the events were playing out that night, I implored LE to go lightly with us. They ignored my admonitions...and it cost them. Like the old saying says, you can't force people to take good advice.


That's a pretty sudden change of position for you. You've said several times the OP has a strong case, now you're changing your position.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Your defense is the officer didn't have probable cause in the doc verified

Harassment is different. A one-time action is not harassment. Harassment is a pattern of abuse. For example I only got 1 letter remover threatening deactivation because I accepted 20 dollars from a passenger whose wife threw up in my car


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> It wasn't comical. However, it is true. Now you know.


you've provided no evidence of your statements or claims.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SafeT said:


> The bait must have worked then. It caught some cockroaches searching your car. (sorry, couldn't resist, that was just too easy...)


POST # 35/SafeT: CHORTLE!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Do you have any damages. Didn't you lose a passenger? That's what lawyers are looking for medical bills lost income.

I don't give the police a hard time, what if I have an attitude at the moment I'll get to see see. When it comes to writing tickets is right the ticket let me leave.

If you're inclined to do so the proper phrases you don't have to answer any questions without your lawyer present


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> you've provided no evidence of your statements or claims.


Of course I have. I've provided you all the parms you need for a deep web MVD search and I've even given you the year to narrow your search to. (Hint: do a 48-state search - the state in question was continental US.) Now, if you don't know how to do a deep web search, ask an eighth grader who has computer skills.

Anything else I can reiterate for you, or are you good for now?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Demon said:


> That's a pretty sudden change of position for you. You've said several times the OP has a strong case, now you're changing your position.


I have made my case and stated my position. Now it's time for OP to contact a lawyer like I did. I can only do so much here.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

What did we learn ?

Shady people will ride uber 
Apparently that is a good thing Cha-Ching 

Or 
Play your cards right , people's rights are violated daily & always will
Unless you are made of money you will lose ( except Rodney King style situations ) 

At the end of day odds of getting rich quick : low 
Work smart be straight and you will have a better outcome : proven by many


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I will end my contribution to this tread with this

" driving a person for 4 bucks is a severe violation to human rights "

Fix that one first , seems extremely urgent ....

God bless America , and those who make it work for them

You can CRY HARD or you can TRY HARD


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> "Many states" is a bit vague, so I looked it up. 11 states do not comply with TEA-21 rules for Federal DOT Compliance.
> 
> So, you can call 20% of the states "Many". I would not.


Sounds like many to me.

Oh, and screw the feds, stay the hell out of our lives and do your jobs.

But, back to the point, it is not illegal everywhere as you implied.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Coachman said:


> No, I didn't consent. I should have asked if I was free to go after he questioned my watery eyes. Instead I made the mistake of showing him the pills in my pill box. It was during the ten minutes that he was gone checking out my antihistamines that the canine unit showed up.


Then it sounds to me like it was a legal search. Watery eyes and unmarked pills with no perscription is pretty solid for a search it would seem.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> They asked me several times if I had an addiction problem. And they explained that people with addiction problems often turn to illicit drugs when they can't get their prescription drug of choice.
> 
> Makes perfect sense, right? Watery eyes => antihistamines in a pill box => addiction problem => narcotics hidden in the car.


POST # 43/Coachman: Somebody's buck-ing to become
a Vice Detective in Metroplexia, TX. !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> A Gertiatric by definition is an old person who needs or is getting some specialized medical care.
> Something tells me that a cop seeing some old guy on a walker with one of those dangling from his neck from his neck would consider the source.
> On a 25 or 30 year old the view is quite different.
> ...


POST # 55/Uber-Doober: Fifty-five years
ago, [65? 75?]
YOU, SIR, after a Sunny Vegas Summer
would MOST LIKELY be described as a
"Swarthy 25 year-old".

Bison: Cackling wildly!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Settlements and judgments are taxed based on the origin of your claim.
> These rules are full of exceptions and nuances so be careful. The biggest exception is for personal physical injury recoveries. Damages for personal physical injuries and physical sickness are tax-free. Damages for emotional distress are taxed unless the emotional distress is triggered by the physical injury.
> Unfortunately, that's confusing. Plus, exactly what constitutes personal physical injuries or sickness isn't clear. The IRS normally wants to see "observable bodily harm" such as bruises or broken bones. If the case arises out of employment, the IRS knee-jerk reaction is that such recoveries are wage loss or are otherwise taxable.
> https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p4345.pdf


POST # 62/UberTaxPro: Teeth Bared
Snarling Canid
Avatar Chomp$ $ettlement$
"down to $ize".....for a Hand$ome Fee!

MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JimS said:


> This is why you don't consent to illegal searches:
> https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...es-16000-train-passenger-because-it-can.shtml


POST # 116/JimS: V E R Y...S C A R Y !
Thanks for the
Hyperlinked Nightmare-Producer.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

notfair said:


> This person had his civil rights violated. You can actually put dog on witness stand. Perhaps you should keep this printed article in your car.: http://billingsgazette.com/news/sta...cle_bbbe0b52-4737-11df-9e1a-001cc4c002e0.html
> 
> The guy sued and won plus the cop got 8 years in prison. I just had two female cops stare me down today. They were just looking for trouble. Looked to be dirty cops just as the day is long. I can tell right away. No, I do not give consent to search my car ever. One time before I drove for Uber cops pulled me over in Wyoming for get this 1 mile over the speed limit, then 8 state patrol proceeded to tear apart my car after I made friends with the drug dog. Lawyer said I had a case but it was Wyoming and in the middle of nowhere so I would not win. My car totally smelled like Alpo dog food after the dog searched it. They found nothing because I am actually anti-drugs.
> 
> When that POS state trooper put his mug in my car I got a strong sense of evil. Then I read the article and it all made sense.


POST # 117/notfair: W O W S E R S !
Thanks for
ANOTHER Nightmare Producer from
this Thread!

Bison: JEEPERS CREEPERS!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> If you are the reincarnation of the guy that used the same avatar
> You are a mix of forest gump & big fish
> I doubt half of your stories
> It's just does not add up
> ...


POST#77/20yearsdriving: N A I L E D I T !
P E S K I E S T
C O Y O T E ! Are there any other suspicions
that I can confirm for you, today ?

Bison: Chortling!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 62/UberTaxPro: Teeth Bared
> Snarling Canid
> Avatar Chomp$ $ettlement$
> "down to $ize".....for a Hand$ome Fee!
> ...











Merry Xmas! Wish I was there with the Angels!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> View attachment 20745
> 
> Merry Xmas! Wish I was there with the Angels!


POST # 185/UberTaxPro: H E Y !
You A L M O S T have
my Condo in that Photo. Well-done!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 185/UberTaxPro: H E Y !
> You A L M O S T have
> my Condo in that Photo. Well-done!


so is mine! bottom right corner last low rise visible


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> so is mine! bottom right corner last low rise visible


POST # 188/UberTaxPro: W H A T ? ! ?
"No Rest for the Weary"?
Just watched the Extended CBS-WINK 5
Forecast: Warmest Christmas in MY
18 Years SnowBirding...E I G H T Y...S I X
Degrees F on Christmas. Water temp
is 72°F, so ...Angels...underwater ?

Looks like NO REPEAT of Last Winter's
10 Week Continuos "SnowMageddon"
for my Beloved New England. Whew !
Check Inbox.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 188/UberTaxPro: W H A T ? ! ?
> "No Rest for the Weary"?
> Just watched the Extended CBS-WINK 5
> Forecast: Warmest Christmas in MY
> ...


Ya know, speaking only for myself, but I find I'm just not enjoying global climate change near as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 188/UberTaxPro: W H A T ? ! ?
> "No Rest for the Weary"?
> Just watched the Extended CBS-WINK 5
> Forecast: Warmest Christmas in MY
> ...


Warmest December on record, come on down!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Ya know, speaking only for myself, but I find I'm just not enjoying global climate change near as much as I thought I would.


Me either, can't do my usual hiking in the woods with the dogs cause the ticks are loving it. Can't wait for the cold and snow!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 188/UberTaxPro: W H A T ? ! ?
> "No Rest for the Weary"?
> Just watched the Extended CBS-WINK 5
> Forecast: Warmest Christmas in MY
> ...


Angels =


----------



## Cobrafang (Oct 22, 2015)

If that little light above your license plate is burnt out, you can be pulled over and be forced to get out of your vehicle. 
You do not have a right to refuse to get out of your vehicle, and the officer can then proceed to ask you a few specific questions 
regardless of whether they have any reason to believe that you're breaking the law.

Once you have exited the vehicle, the officer may do the following:

Ask you for your license and registration
require you to sit in his or her police car
ask you where you're going and what you're going to do there

License and registration

It's a good idea to always have your license and registration in a safe and convenient location.
If you fumble for your paperwork or can't find it, officers are trained to assume that you're intoxicated, and can use this to detain you longer,
ask you more questions, and possibly search your vehicle or arrest you.

Almost everyone keeps their registration and proof of insurance in their glove compartment, but screwing around with your glove compartment with a police officer outside your door is a good way to get shot, because the glove compartment is also a convenient place to store a handgun, and this is one thing that every officer is concerned with, and rightfully so

Keep your registration and proof of insurance easily accessible in your glove compartment so you can have it out and ready before the officer walks up to your car. And sometimes it's a good idea to leave your glove compartment open after you remove your paperwork so the officer can see that you're not trying to hide anything in it.

Sitting in the police car.

A police officer may require you to sit in his or her police car after stopping you for a minor offense. 
In most cases they only do this if they suspect that you're up to something illegal, but legally they don't need a reason.
The justification for their right to hold you in their car is to ensure the safety of the officer, an important reason, even though its legitimacy is questionable and the power it grants officers is ripe for abuse.

The officer doesn't need a reason to make you sit in the patrol car, and they often use this power when they suspect you're up to something and
want to intimidate you into allowing them to search your vehicle or confessing to something.

It's a good idea to lock your car in these situations- the officer must obtain a search warrant to search your locked car, and it's more difficult for the officer to lie and say you consented to the search. 
By having your license, insurance, and registration ready before the officer walks up to your car you're all set if the officer requests you to get out of the car, and neither you nor the officer should have any reason to get back into it unless the officer has a reasonable suspicion that something illegal is going on (I mean, aside from the illegal traffic stop and violation of your constitutional rights, of course).

Where are you going and what are you doing?

The officer also has the right to ask where you're going and what you're going to do there.

In most cases the "where" part is easy because you're going home, or to work, or a friend's house, or whatever. A short, simple, and truthful "home", "work", or "my friend Jack's house" (if that is his real name, of course) is often a safe answer.

If you're going somewhere that you'd rather not mention to the officer (like, a bar, or club, or a subversive political meeting), then the negative answer "nowhere unlawful" might be good. If you're going somewhere illegal, like if you're going to be trespassing or vandalizing a church or something, then&#8230; well, you're a bad, bad person and should probably atone for your life of crime.

As for what you should say when the officer asks you what you're going to do at your destination, the best answer is usually "nothing unlawful".

And as always, nothing in this post is intended to be specific legal advice . 
Every traffic stop and case is unique, and if you have a question about your rights or get pulled over contact an attorney in your area.







[/QUOTE]


Coachman said:


> I was heading out at 8:00pm for my late shift and got an immediate ping when, before I was out of the neighborhood, the flashing red and blue lights appeared behind me. Well, it went from "your license plate light is out" to "why are your eyes watery?" to "what do you keep in that pill box on your key chain?" to "can we search your vehicle?" to "please step out of the car while the canine unit is working." And before I knew it the dog was reacting to the "narcotics" in my vehicle. The next forty-five minutes were spent watching the cops tear through every inch of my car looking for something illegal.
> 
> And of course you know what was going through my mind: did that young weird looking dude I gave a ride to this morning drop a joint in the back seat? The possibilities are scary. Fortunately I had just washed the car and vacuumed several hours before so I was pretty sure I would have found something obvious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

A gendarme once asked me where I was going. I told him I wasn't sure but that if he'd care to leave me his phone number that I'd call when I got there.


----------



## Papa Jon (Dec 21, 2015)

And I guess that Coachman has already lined up another town to move to? 'Cause when he rolls over to the local precinct to file a complaint he better keep on rolling on down the road when he does! He would have the big red Target symbol written all over him and his ride.


----------



## Shakil Ahmed (Oct 25, 2015)

This is really annoying, for sure you been traumatized by this incident. What if one of your passenger drop something and the police arrested you. You been disturb and it's very humiliating feeling. Be careful next time. Is the police pays you for any damages for your car?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Papa Jon said:


> And I guess that Coachman has already lined up another town to move to? 'Cause when he rolls over to the local precinct to file a complaint he better keep on rolling on down the road when he does! He would have the big red Target symbol written all over him and his ride.


I thought that would happen to me, too, but it didn't. In fact, the gendarmes pretty much left me alone. I suspect because I made fools out of them once, they figured that I'd probably do so again. But for the few years that I remained in that town, LE never gave me anymore crap and I never had another encounter.


----------



## rustyweeds (Nov 30, 2015)

Be it cop or criminal, the feeling of someone I don't know going through my stuff sucks.

Next time it happens to me (it's okay to profile hippies) Ill say "Sure, you can look through my car, if I can look through yours."


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

rustyweeds said:


> Be it cop or criminal, the feeling of someone I don't know going through my stuff sucks.
> 
> Next time it happens to me (it's okay to profile hippies) Ill say "Sure, you can look through my car, if I can look through yours."


How does one profile a hippie?


----------



## rustyweeds (Nov 30, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> How does one profile a hippie?


Anyone that is someone knows that by using the proven two handed down stroke method you can file a hippie sharp enough to shave with







.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cobrafang said:


> If that little light above your license plate is burnt out, you can be pulled over and be forced to get out of your vehicle.
> You do not have a right to refuse to get out of your vehicle, and the officer can then proceed to ask you a few specific questions
> regardless of whether they have any reason to believe that you're breaking the law.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We have Constitutional protection as long as we have the ability to remain silent.
You cannot be forced to incriminate yourself. Officers can ask all of the questions they want. I'm not talking without an attorney present.


----------

